# Scan results !!



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I'm back .............   

Well not too sure if this is good news or really bad but their nothing i can do about it ... I think my consulatant was a little stunned :   

I was a little scared i would only have a few follicles but i was not prepared to be told i have 
40 yes 40+    

My Cons s a little worried as i was hardly on any drugs but this is due to age & pcos i have a few at 18mmx15mm i forgot to ask what my lining was like as i was worried ~ 
I  have some free flowing fuild so he said i have mild OHSS at the moment but his going to let me continue i have to reduce the puregon to 75 IU 

Go back friday when he think i will have my trigger shot and EC sunday,

I am scared but i know all i can do now is up my protein again drink loads been advised to get back on the Metformin , 

Due to this i may only be allowed 1 embroy transfer but will see how it goes, ... 

A very shocked Sara xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My god?? I have never ever heard of 40?!?!?! How are you feeling, apart from shocked that is

Can I ask why you can only have one transfered (sorry if thats a thick question)

Wow. Im speechless......


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

OMG..... How many......   
Ive posted on egg share aswell to you hun.....
Your insides have been busy....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I am still in shock hubby has just cooked me chichen breast and i have drunk another pint of milk trying to hard to fit all the protein in i was already on 75mg a day, 

kate they may only transfer one as if i get OHSS badly pregnancy hormones make it worse so twin pregnancy would be even worse but i will see if i can get rid of the fluid by then and also the cons thinks he can get all 40 of the eggs as my ovarys are easy to reach ?? 

pray for me girls this is scary !! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll be praying and keeping my fingers crossed for you hun...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow Sara things have been moving for you.

40 eggs is fab...But the OHSS...not good.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you babe.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im keeping everything I have crossed for you hun. I really hope you not in too much pain, and that you can get rid of fluid.

Thanks for explaining it to me, even though you suffering!

Keep your feet up and try and relax, take care of you.
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ahhh bless you Kate ~ i'm doing ok thank god for Laptops i think i was just so very shocked as i only started feeling things when i went to sainsburys yesterday and last night so i really was not expecting anymore than 12 Max ... 

Won't be long till friday when i can find out if i have done enough to prevent ohss it atleast reduce it, 

Sara xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Sara,
Will keep everything crossed for you... I take it they have checked your E2 levels by blood as well to see if EC is ok to go ahead
I always tend to have a lot as well due to PCO as well... last time I had 30 ish follies, but only 20 eggs, luckily my E2 levels were fine so EC and ET was ok to go ahead as planned.
I take it there was njo sign of fluid in your tube??  take care
Helen x


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Am keeping my fingeres crossed and have sent some bubbles for luck  

Carriexx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for you replies ~ Helen no they didn't take any bloods or say anything about that lucky i have no fluid in my tubes that my cons could see ~ he did however noticed a little bit of free floating fluid which he said was start of OHSS, 

What is the blood test for Helen ? ~ i'm a little worried however i must say i do feel fine in my self a little sore and blaoted but thats to be expected, 

Carrie ~ thanks for the luck !! xxx

Sara xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

40 omg!!! had my scan on tuesday and had 14, ec in morning...feeling a bit doubtfull after reading you got that many! have i enough??


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kate ~ please don't worry you have a lovely amount 7 each is a great number if you were doing your own ivf cycle clinics like you to have anything above 4-8 & for eggshare they like 8+ so 14 is great ~ not sure what happened to me must be my pcos & my age so don't worry i think i am a one off 

 for your egg collection ~ really hope it goes well and you have some good one's to replace 

take care and make sure you drink lots of water  

Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Kateconroy remeber hun its quality not quantity hun u will be fine darl,have heard of ppl getting one follic thats fertilized and gong onto have a healthy pregnacny,mircles can and do happen anyways.

Well done,lets see wot my scan brings me on monday,iam looking for egg collection on wednesday so we might only be 2days apart!!
Take care adn gooluck

love kelly


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Sara - 
Really can't understand why they haven't given you a blood test??  don't know too much about e2 levels but basically they should be checked when having stims scans to check that they are not too high.. if they are too high it would mean that your going to over stimulate etc etc..  i know my clinic always waits for the results of your E2 levels before telling you whether your ok to continue on stims and what dose you should be on... seems really dangerous for this not to be checked, especially when you have PCO....  sometimes when e2 levels are too high they can coast you for a few days in the hope of them falling before attempting EC etc...
anyway, glad no fluid masses were shown near ovaries - that is a good sign...

kate - honestly don't worry too much about folie numbers, sometimes it's so hard to tell...  not all follies have eggs in, and also sometimes people have 2 eggs in one follie,  your never really know until EC.

helen x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Helen i will call them 1st thing in the morning .... thanks so much for your advise think that blood test can save me a lot of heartache etc, 

Might even send them an email now as you never know someone might still be there  !! 

 

Sara xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

thats ok Sara, guess all clinics are different in the way they do things!!??  best of luck - hopefully everything will be fine, just keep doing the drinking etc and see if u can get the blood test etc
Helen xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Sara iam sorry if i have upset u hun but i dont understand how?  Iam not that kinda of person to upset anyone at all its not my nature to hunny,What i was saying like u says trying my best to reasuure kate iam only going off post that i have read,Yeah i says to u well done for having such a amazing amouth of follics and yes of course iam sure they will be of good quality,it wasnt meant to hurt u in anyways and wasnt amining anythign at u sara as i have this all to come to myself on monday i may get 4 i may get 40 and both amouths will contain quality eggs,
I dont want to upset ur post but i did want to explain wot i was meaning if u want to pm please do so and we can chat that wen and make peace cos this is the last thing i want to happen on a help and support site as such

love kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry Kelly ignore me think i took it the wrong way ~  i am still so very scared as i never wanted that amount, 

Blame it on the hormones i know your not like that 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OMG Sara   Wow 40+ follies!! Thats a fab number considering you said you wern't on a very hugh dose!! Fingers crossed that the OHSS stays under control for you Hun 

Put your feet up and keep drinking pleanty  Nope just had a thought, Can't you wire yourself up to a drip instead then it will save having to drink all the time  

Loads of luck hunny 

Nicky x x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Sara - wow 40 follies - you don't do things by halfs do you hun!

Try not to worry too much, it's important that you don't let yourself get too stressed out. My clinic don't do E2 levels either. I had 29 follies on my first cycle (15 eggs). I did develop mild OHSS in that my breathing was compromised but only so that I couldn't take in deep breaths. It was a bit scarey but copeable with. I was well bloated too but I just kept on with the water and was actually advised by my clinic to take paracetamol as they said it helps the body to reabsorb the free fluid. 

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Your clinic will be used to dealing with situations like yours. Just trust in them to see you through this in the safest way for you 

Lou
X


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ohh thank you both !! ~ I just think i will never complain again there i was moaning that i didnt think it was working as i was only on 150IU for 3 days & 100Iu for 4 days so when my cons was like where did they come from i nearly fell of the bed !!   

Nicky   i wish i might just camp in the Loo for a while i hate having to keep getting up and going thank god i have a toilet on the same floor, 
Thanks Lou that's good advise yes i do trust my clinic i have done everything right so have to believe it will be ok i think Panda story has given me hope !! 

loads of positive vibes to you Lou xxxx   

Sara xxxx


----------

